# Art Trades and Free Doodles (Full for now)



## Sunparksenator (Jul 26, 2015)

Aaaannndddd I'm back! 



I've been working hard on my art (as well as two jobs) and hopefully I've improved. So, here I am and here's the deal:

*Sketches*
I will draw quick sketches of your mayors for _free_, all I need is a reference and a quick explanation of their personality.

*Lined and coloured*
If you want to request a character, sure thing! But I'd love to see some art in return- quality doesn't matter! (Unless it looks like you haven't tried  ) Who can you draw? Well I'd love to see art of my own Mayor (Character above) but you could also draw my friends' characters ( http://neonstryker.deviantart.com/art/Shrug-it-Off-505252549 ) or ( http://divert-s.deviantart.com/art/Light-em-Up-548732720 )




So, request away!


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 26, 2015)

Can you draw Lorelei with lined/colored? Here's three refs:
[x]
[x]
[x]
(the snake is her tail and her hair isn't really braided even though it sort of looks like it)

if you're not interested in Lorelei, I have her:


Spoiler: Cielle






​





Spoiler: Here's a few examples of my drawings



[x]
[x]
or like this:
[x]

you can choose if you'd want the style like the first two examples or the last.


Hoping to do your mayor! ty for considering c:


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey Aeryka, I'm more than happy to draw Lorelei! I'll get on it straight away
As for your art- it's gorgeous- so flipping cute! I don't mind which style : ) 
And if noone else shows up for a while I might draw that cutie Cielle too~


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 26, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:


> Hey Aeryka, I'm more than happy to draw Lorelei! I'll get on it straight away
> As for your art- it's gorgeous- so flipping cute! I don't mind which style : )
> And if noone else shows up for a while I might draw that cutie Cielle too~



Aw yay tysm! ^_^ I adore your art, can't wait! <3 Will most likely get started on your mayor tonight!


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 26, 2015)

Could you maybe draw a sketch of Lurai? Her personality is carefree and thoughtful 



Spoiler: ref, ignore the creepy Rosies :P


----------



## Itadakii (Jul 26, 2015)

Perhaps a simple coloured sketch doodle trade?
My ocs  (anyone apart from the Minor / WIP catogories) (right click img > open img in new tab for full size, gomen i messed the gallery bit up when setting up the site.)
DA
Sample of a sketch i guess


edit : i'm fine with doing chibi/humanised~


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 26, 2015)

Gonna leave my mayor ref here because your art is adorbz.

I'd do an art trade but I can't draw ahaaa ;u; I can do graphics though if you want that? ^^;
I really want one of my OCs drawn in your style ;A;


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 26, 2015)

may I ask for an Art trade? 0w0
also another questions do you do non mayor art?




Spoiler: Art Examples


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 26, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> Aw yay tysm! ^_^ I adore your art, can't wait! <3 Will most likely get started on your mayor tonight!





Just checking if you're happy with this pose? I'm completely happy to draw a pose that shows off more of her features if you'd prefer that


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 26, 2015)

man I love your work but I have only have this ref for a mayor

vary sorry that is crap but if you still want to drew her she's fun and lazy


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 26, 2015)

Aww that pose is perfect! It matches her friendly personality so yea xD No need to change it ^_^


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 26, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> Aww that pose is perfect! It matches her friendly personality so yea xD No need to change it ^_^



awesome~ thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 26, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sizing is being a jerk- anyone know how to fix that?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 26, 2015)

Itadakii said:


> Perhaps a simple coloured sketch doodle trade?
> My ocs  (anyone apart from the Minor / WIP catogories) (right click img > open img in new tab for full size, gomen i messed the gallery bit up when setting up the site.)
> DA
> Sample of a sketch i guess
> ...




Awesome characters~ Also, damn that is an awesome chibi style  I'll get right onto it after I eat dinner!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 26, 2015)

Just checking in to see if this pose is okay with you Itadakii? Thought I'd also mention that I was very tempted to draw a hairnet on him the whole way through that drawing XD


----------



## Itadakii (Jul 26, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:


> .



Whoo,that's awesome and fast! I am still halfway done from a projected i started earlier in the day orz
And LOL at the hairnet i'd bet it will pop off the moment his ears twitch or something. xD


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks again for this great art trade! <333 Absolutely love how Lorelei turned out ^_^


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 26, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Itadakii said:


> Whoo,that's awesome and fast! I am still halfway done from a projected i started earlier in the day orz
> And LOL at the hairnet i'd bet it will pop off the moment his ears twitch or something. xD



Haha, if he were trying to be super hygienic- he'd probably need nets for both hair and wings XD Sweet! I'll move onto lining and colouring~


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 26, 2015)

I can't really draw, but here's a bunch of my styles:
Simplistic [x]
Regular [x]
Shiny [x]
IDK what to call this [x]

I can do those in chibi or in anime headshot [x]

Here is my reference 



Spoiler: Sally






















Her skin is actually a really light purple.

*Personality:* Don't care attitude.

*Art of her*:













As for the sizing issue, upload it to a image hosting site (i use cubeupload) and post the link here since the attachments tend to reduce quality and image size


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 26, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> may I ask for an Art trade? 0w0
> also another questions do you do non mayor art?
> 
> 
> ...



I'm always willing to have a go~

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 26, 2015)

An art trade maybe?
I'd love a color piece <3



Spoiler: Request








and




I have yet to get us in our Pokemon outfits, but either 3 outfits are fine with me <3
Here's some more art examples of us ~
Meep





Spoiler: My art



I am in the process of moving, but I can get to yours whenever I have time, and you don't have to give me mine or can keep it watermarked or whatever you'd like to do til I get you yours!
Digital -

















Traditional -


----------



## himeki (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello there! Would you be interested in one of my chibis in exchange for anyone from here? Characters from post #2 are preferred :3


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh my gosh 
Oh my gosh
Your art, i CAN'T<33

Does it have to be a mayor? Could I show you a ref of me and you could draw me in your mayor style?<3


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi- to everyone who has made requests that I haven't gotten to yet- I am definitely going to get to them, but unfortunately I first have to get through work. Can't wait to get back to doodling some cute characters~

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> An art trade maybe?
> I'd love a color piece <3
> 
> 
> ...



Feel free to take however long you need~

- - - Post Merge - - -



EtchaSketch said:


> Oh my gosh
> Oh my gosh
> Your art, i CAN'T<33
> 
> Does it have to be a mayor? Could I show you a ref of me and you could draw me in your mayor style?<3



Eh- I can't promise it'll be the most accurate caricature, but I'm happy to give it a go


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 26, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:


> I'm always willing to have a go~





Spoiler: oh boy can you draw my babbu Yogurt?











also btw if it's not asking for much I prefer That the person wait till I finsh my part before they do theres
Mainly cause I'm sometimes slow when it comes to drawing and I hate making others wait especially if they done their part​


----------



## Itadakii (Jul 27, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:


> .


TYVM once again and hope you like it! >uuu<


Spoiler


----------



## Hipsterdavid (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey, can you draw mine? I don't have a reference handy but if you don't mind drawing my mayor, I can give you the general idea. 
This villager: http://i.imgur.com/Jy9xeEw.jpg
With this outfit: http://moridb.com/catalogs/mTDF6PpSVX
Black hair, brown eyes your not gonna color it anyway but I just kinda want to list it anyways lol


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 27, 2015)

Spoiler: If you're still doing free doodles



Pick one :3


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2015)

if you're still offering free sketches ;u; (hope its alright if its my oc > < )



Spoiler: my oc













Spoiler:  or maybe we can do an art trade ;u;-a chibi, or a colored sketch?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 27, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Spoiler: oh boy can you draw my babbu Yogurt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sure thing : D


----------



## himeki (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello !
Not trying to sound rude or pushy, but did you miss my post?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 27, 2015)

Itadakii said:


> TYVM once again and hope you like it! >uuu<
> 
> 
> Spoiler





That is absolutely gorgeous, the colouring, the line work. Thank you so much for that! Did you do it traditionally or digitally?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Hello !
> Not trying to sound rude or pushy, but did you miss my post?



Ah! Sorry I think I might have, the forum layout still confuses me sometimes XD I'd love to trade art with you :> Just a quick warning that I'm really busy today so I'll have t get to those in the afternoon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> if you're still offering free sketches ;u; (hope its alright if its my oc > < )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi~ Yes, I'm still offering free sketches  I'm happy to do that or an art trade- whichever.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*To everyone who's made a request- *

I've just been a bit caught up in work, hopefully I'll be caught up by this afternoon, and I'll get straight back to drawing. 


Order of requests:

Money Hunter 
KainAronoele 
MayorEvvie 
EtchaSketch (After ref is received)
Nebudelic  (after art is received)
Hipsterdavid 
MayorMelony 
riummi 

P.S. If you think I've missed a message or a post- really, feel free to remind me.


----------



## himeki (Jul 27, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:
			
		

> snip


That's ok! It keeps hiding my posts lately :/
I can't get to it tomorrow night either, so no rush!


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2015)

oh ok > < a free sketch would be best~ thankyou! feel free to take how ever long you need c:


----------



## Amissapanda (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow, your art has improved a lot since I first saw it here months ago! I'm not here for a request. Just looking through to see some of your recent works. : ) Great stuff!


----------



## Itadakii (Jul 28, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:


> .


Glad you like it! :3 And it was digitally done.


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 28, 2015)

Itadakii said:


> Glad you like it! :3 And it was digitally done.



Sweet! Do you use some type of paper overlay? Because that texture is flipping awesome

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> Wow, your art has improved a lot since I first saw it here months ago! I'm not here for a request. Just looking through to see some of your recent works. : ) Great stuff!



Thank you very much~ It's a lot easier to focus on art now that I'm not at school. It won't be like that for long though -___- uni awaits.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Why is the wind always blowing in art? Because it's dramatic. Just checking if the pose is okay, Money Hunter?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 28, 2015)

KainAronoele- just checking if this pose is okay with you?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 28, 2015)

The simplest poses sometimes have the messiest draftwork : /
Checking if this pose is okay with you MayorEvvie?


----------



## Itadakii (Jul 28, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:


> .



Hmms if i remembered correctly,i downloaded a bunch of textures for my sai, but i dont remember the source anymore.
It's similar to this noise thing i guess.
./is bad at explaning orz


----------



## Beardo (Jul 28, 2015)

Spoiler: Examples(NSFW)








Hope my art is good enough for a trade


----------



## himeki (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes, the pose is great! I'll get to work on it ASAP!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 28, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:


> View attachment 138431
> 
> KainAronoele- just checking if this pose is okay with you?



Yes! 
Looks super cute, and definitely something totally different than what I've ever gotten before, which is really great!!

Btw, did you prefer a style from me, Digital or traditional?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Itadakii said:


> Hmms if i remembered correctly,i downloaded a bunch of textures for my sai, but i dont remember the source anymore.
> It's similar to this noise thing i guess.
> ./is bad at explaning orz



You can download textures on Sai? :0


----------



## iamnothyper (Jul 28, 2015)

are you still taking requests? either of these losers maybe?
http://sta.sh/2bcrwioot26?edit=1
http://sta.sh/21jyfwqw2l03?edit=1

i can do an art trade but idk if you'd like my art haha xD DA account is same name


----------



## himeki (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello!


Spoiler:  










Finished your chibi! I hope you like it!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 28, 2015)

Hipsterdavid said:


> Hey, can you draw mine? I don't have a reference handy but if you don't mind drawing my mayor, I can give you the general idea.
> This villager: http://i.imgur.com/Jy9xeEw.jpg
> With this outfit: http://moridb.com/catalogs/mTDF6PpSVX
> Black hair, brown eyes your not gonna color it anyway but I just kinda want to list it anyways lol



Hi- I don't mean to be rude but could you please try to get a reference? It's very easy to take photos in ACNL- just click the L or R buttons at the back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Itadakii said:


> Hmms if i remembered correctly,i downloaded a bunch of textures for my sai, but i dont remember the source anymore.
> It's similar to this noise thing i guess.
> ./is bad at explaning orz



Thanks- it really does look awesome especially the way you've used it in both the shading and the line work

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Spoiler: Examples(NSFW)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any quality is fine (though I probably won't ask for a nude, haha XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Yes!
> Looks super cute, and definitely something totally different than what I've ever gotten before, which is really great!!
> 
> Btw, did you prefer a style from me, Digital or traditional?
> ...




Whichever is easier is fine, though I have to admit I'm in love with your digital stuff X3

- - - Post Merge - - -



iamnothyper said:


> are you still taking requests? either of these losers maybe?
> http://sta.sh/2bcrwioot26?edit=1
> http://sta.sh/21jyfwqw2l03?edit=1
> 
> i can do an art trade but idk if you'd like my art haha xD DA account is same name



Sure I'll add you to the list~

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Ah~ That looks so cute, thank you so much! I can't wait until the end of work today so I can start colouring some of these art trades XD


----------



## Hipsterdavid (Jul 28, 2015)

Nah it's not being rude, I understand. I know how to take the picture but i'm not sure how to upload it. I don't really feel like fiddling around with it right now. So just take me off the list. If I ever get around to figuring it out and your still offering i'll definitley try to get ahold of you again.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 28, 2015)

Hehe sorry about the NSFW it was my newest picture


----------



## biibii (Jul 28, 2015)

I can offer all of the btb i have as of rn for a drawing rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also draw!!!

ew


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 28, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:


> Whichever is easier is fine, though I have to admit I'm in love with your digital stuff X3


Ok, sounds good! :3
Hopefully I can get to it this weekend/next week. Have a couple art trades before yours ad some RLCs, but I will definitely get it to you!! ^^


----------



## Hatori (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, I'd like to request a drawing of my character! 



Spoiler:  Refs












Personality: Stoic, quiet, very reserved. 

I can draw as well, if you are interested in an art trade! I drew the references shown above, and here's another example I've done recently (a bit messy but oh well!) 


Spoiler









Thank you!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 29, 2015)

My internet was out so I got the order messed up- whoops ;V;


----------



## himeki (Jul 29, 2015)

Omigosh wooooooowwiiiiiiiie omgi thank you so much!


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 29, 2015)

oh my gosh I almost I missed it! I love it thank you so much!!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jul 29, 2015)

Spoiler







Maybe me and my boyfriend, please?<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry i was so late to reply btw ;0;


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry for the delays everybody- been having technical difficulties with the tablet -___-

- - - Post Merge - - -

MoneyHunter  - (pose needs approval)
EtchaSketch     -FS
Nebudelic  (after art is received) -AT
MayorMelony -  FS
riummi    -FS
Beardo     -AT
Iamnothyper    - AT
Cocovampire    -?
Hatori    -AT


*New requests are closed until art is caught up *


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 29, 2015)

That pose is awesome!!! I'll get to yours right away


----------



## tokkio (Jul 29, 2015)

oh wow your art is amazing.. can't wait til you start accepting requests again


----------



## Hatori (Jul 29, 2015)

I did my part of the art trade. I still need practice, but I hope you like it! 



Spoiler:  Sunparksenator


----------



## biibii (Jul 29, 2015)

did you accept my request of an art trade? <3!


----------



## puppy (Jul 29, 2015)

do you think you would want to do an art trade??


Spoiler: art example


----------



## mayor-essy (Jul 29, 2015)

I just want to say; all of your art is very pretty. 

I wish I could draw like that.


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 30, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cocovampire said:


> did you accept my request of an art trade? <3!



Yes I put a question mark in because you hadn't provided a reft- unless the image you linked was the ref. So I just need an image of the character you'd like drawn : )

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayor-essy said:


> I just want to say; all of your art is very pretty.
> 
> I wish I could draw like that.



Thanks- : 3 I still feel like I'm far from where I want to be, but the only way to get anywhere with art is just practice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



EtchaSketch said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your boyfriend is the sheep right XD Sorry I had to make the joke- I'll be quiet now.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 30, 2015)

It's really cold- so I had to draw at least one character enjoying the sunshine...except I made myself jealous XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've created a Stash folder with all the trades/requests that have been done so far:
http://sta.sh/2111rcu8ju4j?edit=1


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 30, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:


> View attachment 138641
> View attachment 138640


So cute! 
I do have a question though (hope it's ok) I'm sorry for confusing youu > .< but his outfit drawn isn't really an outfit of his. Would you be able to change it to his Pokemon one? (purple shirt and khaki shorts) His hair is also pretty short (the couple one on my ref shows his hair the best. Lemme know if I should repost it!) and has a beard, even a bit of stubble if you're not too good with facial hair is fine.
Sorry if I didn't notice it in the sketch ; ^;
If you're able to do that, I'd be happy to draw all 3 of your choices for the trouble <3

Thank you either way though!! It really is awesome. I really love my lil Pikachus xD
And I don't even know which side I like better lol.


----------



## mayor-essy (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi I was wondering if you still accept art trades? My art isn't the best but I could use the practise. 
Here's my art blog.. 
http://essy-is-doodling.tumblr.com
it's still pretty new so not much there, but let me know if you accept. I'll post a ref if yes.


----------



## puppy (Jul 30, 2015)

did you not see my trade offer or is that a no lma o


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 30, 2015)

puppy said:


> did you not see my trade offer or is that a no lma o



If you had checked the page before the op said they weren't excepting until she caught up with the requests

Lol I'm waiting too hang in there


----------



## puppy (Jul 30, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> If you had checked the page before the op said they weren't excepting until she caught up with the requests
> 
> Lol I'm waiting too hang in there


oop didnt see it ok then


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 30, 2015)

i'm actually learning how to draw so i cant do a art trade but i would love a sketch of my mayor drawn your art is amazing


----------



## ~Mae~ (Jul 30, 2015)

I'd love it if you would do my character Sophia lined and coloured.... :3 refs are in sig.
I could try to do a traditional drawing of your mayor, if that would be alright of course...


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh. My. GOD. 

I
LOVE IT
AND MY BF LOVES IT
AND IM ABOUT TO CRY
AND SEND YOU ALL THE BELLS I HAVE<333333


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jul 30, 2015)

Actually, could I also do an art trade with you, too?<3
If that's okay
I kinda want me and him again x"D 
But I would really love a full color this time... Ugh your art is perfect

I'll offer you unlimited art from my shop
Anything you want
You are just, my favorite artist on this site now omg


Here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...1;-Etcha-s-2-Sketch-Shop!&#128151;&highlight=


Anything from there. Unlimited. Art trade paradise, Am I right? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I understand you need to catch up on requests so if you accept I'll totally wait as long as i have to


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 30, 2015)

*Just a reminder that new requests and trades have been closed until art is caught up*

I should've made it more clear- sorry to everyone, I don't know how to change the thread title to say 'closed' XD.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> So cute!
> I do have a question though (hope it's ok) I'm sorry for confusing youu > .< but his outfit drawn isn't really an outfit of his. Would you be able to change it to his Pokemon one? (purple shirt and khaki shorts) His hair is also pretty short (the couple one on my ref shows his hair the best. Lemme know if I should repost it!) and has a beard, even a bit of stubble if you're not too good with facial hair is fine.
> Sorry if I didn't notice it in the sketch ; ^;
> If you're able to do that, I'd be happy to draw all 3 of your choices for the trouble <3
> ...




As much as I want to make sure it's a piece you're happy with- what you're asking would require redrawing, relining and recolouring 50% of the piece when I'm still trying to catch up on art for other people. Sorry I got all that stuff wrong. Don't feel obliged to give art in return : )


----------



## riummi (Jul 30, 2015)

do you still remember me ;u; just curious lol not trying to be you know o.o


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 30, 2015)

riummi said:


> do you still remember me ;u; just curious lol not trying to be you know o.o



Yeah, of course- the list I posted has all the people in the order they're being done-

For recap, here it is-

*Nebudelic  (after art is received) -AT
riummi    -FS
Beardo     -AT
Iamnothyper    - AT
Cocovampire    -?
Hatori    -AT*


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 30, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:


> As much as I want to make sure it's a piece you're happy with- what you're asking would require redrawing, relining and recolouring 50% of the piece when I'm still trying to catch up on art for other people. Sorry I got all that stuff wrong. Don't feel obliged to give art in return : )



I understand. If there's a way you could once caught up, that'd be great! But I do get it can be a bit bothersome, I was actually just thinking yesterday that I need to update his single ref. It's the only one I had of him without me being cut out of it also and it looking odd.

Also, to edit the title, just click Edit Post, then click Go Advanced. There you can change the title to full or whatever ^^


----------



## pengutango (Jul 30, 2015)

There's that and when you see your thread title on the list of threads, double click on the area next to the name of your thread and you can edit it that way too.


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 30, 2015)

pengutango said:


> There's that and when you see your thread title on the list of threads, double click on the area next to the name of your thread and you can edit it that way too.



Thanks- that's super helpful : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> I understand. If there's a way you could once caught up, that'd be great! But I do get it can be a bit bothersome, I was actually just thinking yesterday that I need to update his single ref. It's the only one I had of him without me being cut out of it also and it looking odd.
> 
> Also, to edit the title, just click Edit Post, then click Go Advanced. There you can change the title to full or whatever ^^



Thanks for understanding : )


----------



## pengutango (Jul 30, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:


> Thanks- that's super helpful : D



No prob!  Funny thing, I figured that out by accident, so it's definitely useful. The ONLY downside is that if you have a LARGE thread, like my graphics shop, it takes a lil longer for the update to go through... -____- Sometimes, I have to do it twice before it actually updates.

Welcome back btw, and totally wanna request a lil something when stuff clears up.  I would ask for an AT then, but... I'm no where near confident with my drawing skills, so the only thing I can offer in return are graphics. Probably not interested in that though, but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 31, 2015)

Spoiler: My Half of the Art Trade!








Hope it looks okay


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 31, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Spoiler: My Half of the Art Trade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great man!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> No prob!  Funny thing, I figured that out by accident, so it's definitely useful. The ONLY downside is that if you have a LARGE thread, like my graphics shop, it takes a lil longer for the update to go through... -____- Sometimes, I have to do it twice before it actually updates.
> 
> Welcome back btw, and totally wanna request a lil something when stuff clears up.  I would ask for an AT then, but... I'm no where near confident with my drawing skills, so the only thing I can offer in return are graphics. Probably not interested in that though, but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.



I feel a bit embarrassed to admit I don't really know what you're talking about when you say 'graphics' XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



EtchaSketch said:


> Oh. My. GOD.
> 
> I
> LOVE IT
> ...



Dude that's a super duper compliment XD Thanks so much X3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Spoiler: My Half of the Art Trade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Beardo- I'm just looking back through the thread but I can't find the reference for who you want me to draw- did you have a character you had in mind?


----------



## Beardo (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh yeah! Hold on....

http://i.imgur.com/ZKZpgCP.png


Here ya go


----------



## Kanaa (Jul 31, 2015)

*intense stalking* I'm gonna wait for a spot for an art trade to be open


----------



## pengutango (Jul 31, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:


> I feel a bit embarrassed to admit I don't really know what you're talking about when you say 'graphics' XD



Oh, no prob.  I basically work with various images and create things like avatars, signatures, ref sheets, layouts, etc. Depending on what I making, I can do some things from scratch. I have more examples in my shop (link in sig). Here's a simple sig I made earlier tonight:


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 31, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Oh yeah! Hold on....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZKZpgCP.png
> 
> ...





Is this pose right with you?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 31, 2015)

Iamnothyper- is this pose okay with you?


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

I LOVE YOU ;~; oh my goodness! Thank you so much!
It's awesome //heavy breathing


----------



## Beardo (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah that's adorable!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 31, 2015)

done!! Thank you so much <3



Spoiler


----------



## Sunparksenator (Jul 31, 2015)

and so the list dwindles down XD
*Nebudelic  (after art is received) -AT
Iamnothyper    - AT
Cocovampire    -? (reference needed)
Hatori    -AT*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> done!! Thank you so much <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That looks awesome! Thanks so much  Them nubby little feet are adorable~

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Oh, no prob.  I basically work with various images and create things like avatars, signatures, ref sheets, layouts, etc. Depending on what I making, I can do some things from scratch. I have more examples in my shop (link in sig). Here's a simple sig I made earlier tonight:



That's adorable! Those are super cute~


----------



## mayor-essy (Jul 31, 2015)

Did a tiny doodle of your character because I was bored. I hope you like it.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jul 31, 2015)

Would you mind slipping me a quick message when AT's are open? Cx>


----------



## Beardo (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh my god thank you! She looks adorable


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 31, 2015)

Uwah hello and hi again^_^ Should've popped by earlier, it's great to see you again and your stuff looks so improved<3 Not that it wasn't lovely before ;D I too would also like to wait in case you might be open to a graphics trade : ) I do them as well haha art isn't my forte xD I can always show you some example or two :3?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Aug 1, 2015)

mayor-essy said:


> Did a tiny doodle of your character because I was bored. I hope you like it.




Ah~ So cool! Thanks so much 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Uwah hello and hi again^_^ Should've popped by earlier, it's great to see you again and your stuff looks so improved<3 Not that it wasn't lovely before ;D I too would also like to wait in case you might be open to a graphics trade : ) I do them as well haha art isn't my forte xD I can always show you some example or two :3?



Hey to you too! I think if I went for a graphics trade I'd probably try and get signature or references for my friends XD The whole thing seems super cool, and I'm terrible at that aspect of art, haha X3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 1, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:


> Ah~ So cool! Thanks so much
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me, just let me know whenever you have more time/openings : D And yup I love design haha can't art to save my life lol, even with my cruddy tablet 8'D


----------



## pengutango (Aug 2, 2015)

Sunparksenator said:


> That's adorable! Those are super cute~



Thanks!  If you're interested in a graphics trade in the future, feel free to let me know.


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 2, 2015)

also, could you send me a quick VM if your AT are open? thanks! <3


----------

